# Springers Point, Ocracoke??????



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll be making my next trip to Ocracoke during the second week of November. We'll be staying at a soundside cottage that is very close to spingers point. A short walk to the beach. Thinking of taking the kayak down and trying a bit of fishing in that area, if the weather / water cooperates. All my fishing has always been surfside, is it worth it to bring the yax down? Anyone ever fish that area? Are there even any fish soundside at that time of year?

Thanks..


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

"At that time of year" is the key part of your question. We have stayed in a house in that area and I've had good luck occasionally in Teaches Hole channel and the deep hole just off Springer's Point, but that has always been in the summer. With the depth of water in Teaches Hole just off the point I would think *something* ought to still be around the 2nd week of November. But not sure what species of fish, or in what numbers, you would expect to find that time of year. 

One thing you might try depending on weather, the tide and how far (if at all) the soundside/inlet beach is open at South Point is to leave a vehicle at south point on the calmer inlet side of S Point, and then put the kayak in near Springer's Point and float the outgoing tide to South Point, beaching before you get into rough water. You'd need to be careful to stay close to the shore as you near the point/inlet though, as the outgoing tide can get really powerful through there as it nears the ebb and you wouldn't want to get in the middle of the inlet and get sucked into rough water and/or out to the Atlantic before you could paddle to shore. I'd be careful to do it on the early to mid outgoing tide, and not be in a yak in the south point inlet area near ebb tide. A couple falls ago a few friends and I did that exact float (late October). We didn't catch a whole lot - a couple flounder and a couple trout and croaker - but it was a fun float.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks James, sounds encouraging. And yea, that current can rip through there..............wouldn't want to end up paddling for Portsmouth at this point in my life.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Take shark bang stick. Just saying!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Take shark bang stick. Just saying!


I agree if the big biters are around and attacking the yaks you want to be able to put a 12 gauge hole in your buddy's yak to slow him down in case its a matter of getting out of the way in a hurry

As far as what to fish for in November that would be Big Drum


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

if you are staying where i think you are, the water is real shallow and slow until you get out to the channel. There are a bunch of old and submerged jetties that you may be able to find some flounder. Look at it on google earth or something that has satellite view to find the jetties.


----------

